# Introduction



## GraNOLA

Hello all,

Born and raised in the wonderful Midwest, fell in love long distance with a southern boy from Louisiana, spent a year flying back and forth, he moved up, spent two years engaged, now we're married :wedding: We both have a ton of baby fever, but I have a year and a half let before graduating, stuck between this weird gray area of knowing it's better to finish school first, but wanting so badly to start adding to our family. Trying to get my hands on as much information as possible for the last couple months in an attempt to satiate the emptiness a little bit. We're planning on a natural home birth :yellow:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BnB! :flower:


----------



## Wobbles

Hi 

Welcome to BabyandBump

<3


----------



## Riley1402

Hi and welcome to bnb :6


----------

